# Any other reason this area would look like this...



## Suebe (Aug 1, 2018)

BESIDES PREGNANCY? No discharge, no illness, no injury...


----------



## Suebe (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh and I forgot to add “she’s not in heat” to the list of no’s above


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmmmm what are you thinking ? Pregnant ?  She has foaled before looking at how relaxed she is.  

Any other pics of her ?


----------



## Suebe (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Ryan, It doesn’t always look like this,  one minute it looks normal, much shorter not swollen, I’ll take a pic when i get home, then all of sudden it looks like this,  like all day long, been going on the last month


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 1, 2018)

Usually as a mare nears pregnancy , she will elongate as her back end relaxes for foaling.

Does she have an udder or to look at would you think she was pregnant ? 

These mares sure like to drive us crazy


----------



## Mona (Aug 1, 2018)

I would say that if she is rubbing herself on something, possibly that could cause it.


----------



## Suebe (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Mona, I haven’t seen her rubbing but you never know,


----------



## Suebe (Aug 1, 2018)

Here’s the photos I just took, see the difference?! If she’s pregnant it wasn’t on purpose


----------



## Suebe (Aug 1, 2018)

Here’s the photos I just took, see the difference?! If she’s pregnant it wasn’t on purpose


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 2, 2018)

No udder there, but she may have a little swelling in her nipples , which can be the start of one. 

How does she look standing from behind and to look at in general ?


----------



## Suebe (Aug 4, 2018)

Sometimes I think she looks in foal, other times not at all, I just don’t know and I wouldn’t have any accurate dates because it wasn’t on purpose


----------

